# Canada to Spain



## CanGirl (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have been doing a lot of reading and research on moving to Spain from Canada. My husband and I both work in advertising and were hoping that we could continue in that line of work in Spain - but know that it will be hard, considering we are not interested in moving to a large city, such as Madrid or Barcelona. 
Is it true that there are more English speaking jobs on the south coast?

Are their any Canadians on the forum that have moved to Spain that can give me a little insight on their experiences?

Many thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, CanGirl. I presume, since you've been doing some research, that you've checked out the visa situation and know that you will be able to move to Spain. That aside, if you check through some of the posts here you will find some threads about working. They all stress the need for Spanish. Jobs that require only English would be in the tourist service industry, it seems.


----------

